# Looking for a 1/48 Bell 206B Jetranger



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Does anyone make (or has anyone previously made) a plastic model kit of a Bell 206B Jetranger in 1/48 scale? I was looking for a kit that I could build and paint as a “Santini Air” Helicopter to compliment a 1/48 scale Airwolf model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The closest you may get is an OH-58 Kiowa. Same airframe, but the military version.

Try a search at www.squadron.com


----------

